# Male or Female - What's the difference?



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi guys and girls.

Ok I know the obvious, I did do sex ed at school.

But as I don't plan (at this moment in time) to breed them, does sex matter?

I read someone had a female corn that got a bit "bitey" during mating season. Is this the same with males?

Also, in Corns is their a large size difference between males and females?

Cheers,

x


----------



## reptilesrock (Jun 3, 2007)

Every single individual snake is exactly that, totally 100% individual.
No one snake is the same as another really, some very similar, but you cannot expect behaviour from a snake you don't know.
Regardless of male or female.
It has been said that corns are the most placid etc etc but it doesn't stop you finding nasty ass corns, or placid retics, it all changes all the time.
So answer to ya question is no, no difference at all, it depends on the snake you get, and then the temperament will change from time to time anyway, welcome to the mind boggling experience of snakes :lol2:


----------



## reptilesrock (Jun 3, 2007)

The temperament will change at certain times such as feeding, shedding, breeding, poo-ing etc etc, just like yours does, you don't wanna get disturbed too much whilst on the throne or whilst tucking into ya sunday roast do ya, same thing really. : victory:


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

reptilesrock said:


> The temperament will change at certain times such as feeding, shedding, breeding, poo-ing etc etc, just like yours does, you don't wanna get disturbed too much whilst on the throne or whilst tucking into ya sunday roast do ya, same thing really. : victory:


Depend who was interupting me 

But yes I do see what you mean 

I can't wait for Friday

Although I may be ordering tonight, I just need to casually drop it into conversation with my mum later

x


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Yup... as previously stated, there is no noticeable trend in size or temperement difference as far as I can tell between male / female corn snakes.


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Athravan said:


> Yup... as previously stated, there is no noticeable trend in size or temperement difference as far as I can tell between male / female corn snakes.


Thanks for the answers 

Thought I'd just make sure, I wanna know as much as I can before I take the plunge

x


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Adult males are worth less than females though, so from a resale value you would find it easier to sell a female if you couldn't look after her in a few years time. Also adult females are harder to find and need to be bigger/older to breed, so if you did decide you wanted to breed, it's usually better to start off with a female.. as you can always decide to get a male a year or two down the line.


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

I was edging towards a female, more because I have a name sorted for a female 

And the idea of having a female locked up in my bedroom is quite an amusing proposition.

"Right lads, I'm off home to see Sssssophia"

"Oh who's that?"

"Just some young lady I keep locked in my room"

*giggles to self*

I'm an accountant, simple things amuse me 

x


----------

